# Japan develops Odour-free underwear



## Cactor (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi

It's been a long time since I don't come here, but I rushed back as I read this article today:

http://www.news.com....i-1225699542022

http://www.wort.lu/e...4b0f09219140b99

In Spanish: http://www.elperiodi...-olores-2247963

This type of underwear already existed, but seems that the innovation is that those are allegedly comfortable enough to wear. Has anybody more information about his? Name of the company? Pics? Links?

What do you think about this? Is this big news? Do you think it really works? Or is it just another placebo scam?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

shreddies works fine for about 4 hours, then you need to wash them very carefully. anything that can last for a full day would be awesome.


----------

